# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  WinAmp shoutcast radio affichage du morceau diffus

## DarkPheonix

Bonjour,
depuis un moment (peut etre quant j'ai fait une maj) winamp ne m'affiche plus les morceaux diffuss via le shoutcast radio. Comment puis-je remdier  ce problme? Existe-t-il un pluging li  a?

----------

